# Union Meetings during work hours and at no notice to the employer? Siptu guidelines?



## Dundhoone (15 Nov 2006)

Are there any shop stewards on here that could give some advice?

Union meetings - can these be held during work hours and at no notice to the employer?

Does SIPTU have guidelines on holding meetings?


----------



## MugsGame (15 Nov 2006)

AFAIK there's no legal right to organise/attend union meetings in work hours. The only exception might be a collective redundancy where staff are entitled to consultation time during work hours.

If it's a unionised workplace and they have a prior agreement with the employer, then perhaps it would be allowed, but I'd be very surprised if an employer had a blanket agreement to allow meetings without notice.


----------



## shipibo (15 Nov 2006)

Meetings in company time have to go thru management, they are paying for all individuals time at the meeting.


----------



## fobs (15 Nov 2006)

All out union meetings take part at lunchtime or after work unless in the past where is was to do with collective redundancies and those staff had more access and a lot more meeting but for regular meeting all outside work or lunchtime


----------

